# Alcohol consumption



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

Does each state have a rule on the consumption of alcohol at the state level events? Is this part of the rules at the NFAA? Can someone consume alcohol in the parking lot and then shoot the course? Just curious what other states do with this issue?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

In a previous post in this forum you mentioned attending the NFAA Nationals in 1988 - 22 years ago. 
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1055143822&postcount=3

In all that time, I can't imagine you not knowing the NFAA rules in regards to alcohol are OR know how to find/search the NFAA Constitution & By Laws. So I'm a bit perplexed over your reasoning in asking this question here/now.

EDIT: Nothing at all personal, but in the last few years there have been a couple of threads posted here that were just fishing for something to argue about. Hopefully this isn't one of those.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

All from the NFAA Constitution:



> No alcoholic beverages may be carried or consumed on any range or practice area during shooting hours at any NFAA sanctioned or owned tournament. Anyone caught breaking this rule will be immediately disqualified and not allowed to complete the tournament.





> No alcoholic beverages may be carried or consumed on any range or practice area during shooting hours at National or Sectional Tournaments. Anyone caught breaking this rule will be immediately disqualified and not be allowed to complete the tournament.





> 3.1 No alcoholic beverages or controlled substance may be carried on or consumed on the tournament ranges. No controlled substances (drugs) are allowed at any NFAA National or Sectional tournaments under penalty of disqualification and membership sanction.





> 3.2 No shooter will be allowed to compete while under the influence of alcohol or any other controlled substance. The penalty is immediate disqualification and sanction of membership. Also local laws apply as to conduct with possible arrest.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

I am not trying to cause any argument whatsoever. Yes, I have been shooting along time, I guess I did not phrase the question right. Just wondering if the NFAA can set a policy that the states have to follow.


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

JPE said:


> All from the NFAA Constitution:


Thank you for your response.


----------



## ceebee (Dec 3, 2002)

Jeff, I think you can set the rules on your range , as long as they do not break any state or national rules or laws, however in most most states you have to have a state license or permit to sell. Then your insurance may not allow it. NFFA does not allow it.
Charlie


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

dragonheart said:


> Does each state have a rule on the consumption of alcohol at the state level events? Is this part of the rules at the NFAA? Can someone consume alcohol in the parking lot and then shoot the course? Just curious what other states do with this issue?


Pretty STUPID to handle a weapon while intoxicated --- :thumbs_do


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

I think the rule probably comes from insurance. they have probably put their 2 cents worth in on the subject.
We used to camp out at our club for the weekend. the club made a rule to ban alcohol from the property.....so camping pretty much stopped.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Take the chance if you want...but just be aware that your NFAA insurance will be voided...and there may well be the potential of major lawsuits against the tournament chairperson, the club, the club officers, and could filter right on down to the club membership as well.

IF I was the tournament chairperson...the consumption of alcohol even before the event...would be grounds for disqualification. I would never run the risk of my financial security over and issue concerning alcohol consumption...before, during, or even after the event.

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Good question. My guess that it would be up to the tournement official whether or not to allow consumtion of alcohol while on the premises. It would also be his/her duty to challenge those that were thought to be under the influence. (You cannot tell someone that they cannot drink while at a nearby wateringhole then decide to show up and shoot.) This would be the range officials responcibility to make an informed decision on whether or not the person in question is actually impaired. IMHO


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

Rattleman said:


> Good question. My guess that it would be up to the tournement official whether or not to allow consumtion of alcohol while on the premises. It would also be his/her duty to challenge those that were thought to be under the influence. (You cannot tell someone that they cannot drink while at a nearby wateringhole then decide to show up and shoot.) This would be the range officials responcibility to make an informed decision on whether or not the person in question is actually impaired. IMHO


 This sounds like: ALCOHOLISM- Compulsive & uncontrolled consumption of alcohol despite its negative effects. "IMHO"


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> This sounds like: ALCOHOLISM- Compulsive & uncontrolled consumption of alcohol despite its negative effects. "IMHO"


No not really. I have never witnessed this behavior on the range but many clubs do offer beer to their members after shooting especially indoors. So should these archers have their scores DQ'd? I agree th at under no circumstance should alcohol be consumed while shooting.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Crazy4Centaurs said:


> This sounds like: ALCOHOLISM- Compulsive & uncontrolled consumption of alcohol despite its negative effects. "IMHO"


Are you not a grown man? Good grief, if someone wants to have a drink after a round whats the big deal? I have never been to a shoot where at the END of the round someone didnt have a drink. Not everyone but someone, and whats the big deal. People go out to dinner and have a glass of wine or a beer dont they. They also drive home! Not everyone gets drunk........


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> Are you not a grown man? Good grief, if someone wants to have a drink after a round whats the big deal? I have never been to a shoot where at the END of the round someone didnt have a drink. Not everyone but someone, and whats the big deal. People go out to dinner and have a glass of wine or a beer dont they. They also drive home! Not everyone gets drunk........


*
:clap2: :clap2: :clap2:.......As long as it is not during the tournament round....a glass of shiraz is appropriate as far as I am concerned :wink:*

.


----------



## subconsciously (Aug 22, 2009)

A little common sense goes a long way. Seems to be a hard thing to find now a days.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:.......As long as it is not during the tournament round....a glass of shiraz is appropriate as far as I am concerned :wink:*
> 
> .


So is a Michelob Ultra


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

VA Vince said:


> Are you not a grown man? Good grief, if someone wants to have a drink after a round whats the big deal? I have never been to a shoot where at the END of the round someone didnt have a drink. Not everyone but someone, and whats the big deal. People go out to dinner and have a glass of wine or a beer dont they. They also drive home! Not everyone gets drunk........


*SHE's* definitely not a grown _*MAN*_. :wink:


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

As long as there is Target Panic there is going to be someone pounding a beer in his car before a shoot I've been doing this along time and have always seen it. 
What I see more now is someone taking a pill 

Its all about moderation, I have lots of none practicing alcoholics in my family and it used to be they wanted everyone in the world to not drink because they had a problem with addiction, they couldn't believe that there are other people that don't drink to excess. but they all know better now after 25+ years of sobriety


----------



## dragonheart (Jul 18, 2008)

*Food for thought*

Now think about this same topic if we were talking about a match shooting firearms. Does that change your opinion? I have been around archery for a long time also, and after the shoot I have seen many people have a beer to relax. My concern is taking alcohol on the range, the secret consumption of it on the range, and the influence it has on some individuals and their behavior. 

To safeguard against those few that cannot be responsible, litigation in civil court, and for fair competition a rule was created that many simply ignore with sneaking a drink in their car. I am in the parking lot so it is okay (still under the influence) or carrying it in their quiver and going away from everyone to sneak a drink. 

I started the thread just to find out about policy from NFAA to the states. Whether you drink or not is not the question. There is as rule against it for a reason. Some will ruin it for others, just the reality of alcohol consumption, anyone who has been around people drinking knows that will happen. It probably will not be enforced in most places until something extreme happens.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

Let me ask you tthis question. What about drugs. You can't se
e them and you can't smell them so how do you police th is group? So what are you gonna do, pee test every shooter? No, you will only police if and when someone acts in dangerous fashion


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER (Jun 26, 2009)

with the wording "Controlled Substances" it would seem that perscription medications are not allowed...though not the intent of the wording.


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

STUDENT-ARCHER said:


> with the wording "Controlled Substances" it would seem that perscription medications are not allowed...though not the intent of the wording.


True but how do you police the situation?


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

*pills & beer*

If you see me taking a pill, it's Advil, not passion flower. I think adrenaline provides a competitive edge anyway.


----------

